# Falcons, Hawks and more birds of prey!!



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi everyone,

What an experience yesterday night.

You haven't been scared until you were woken up in the middle of the night and next thing you know you see this HUGE hawk in your apartment!!

Yesterday evening I was shopping out at the supermarket, usually I go in the day time but this time it was after dark, quite nice really until I got out of the car and walked in the parking lot and just as I reached the 2 steps where the security guard from the supermarket stands I saw this little tiny black thing walking on four legs across the staircase, I was wondering, perhaps it's someones' dog? Even though Middle Easterners don't like dogs but many foreigners shop at that big supermarket so I thought perhaps it's someone little doggie. No, It was not a dog, it was a kitten!!!

The guard walked over and used his foot to slide her all the way to the side of the steps, and then he sort of started to kick her as she was not complying. I immediately walked over, my Yemeni friends knowing that i was animal crazy they tried to hold me back and I pulled my arm away quickly and picked up the little kitten, the guard was shocked and i told him how can he do that to a little kitten and that I was a veterinary assistant and animal lover and would not allow that!! 

Knowing that i was a foreigner (even though I speak arabic) he asked my company what I was going to do with it, they said she's going to take him out for dinner then he just laughed and was abit startled by that experience.

I took the cat and put her in the car, I quickly got my stuff and returned back to her, then on the way we stopped at a pharmacy where i could buy any meds that has an eyedropper and some cardboard boxes and i brought her home.

Poor thing, I was trying to feed her and she was taking it well but then they told me just give her the dish, i thought she was tiny so i said no, but then when she was offered the dish she started to drink.. YAY! 

Now where does the hawk and falcon title fit in?!?!?

Well, everything was going smooth that night with all the animals under control, so I went to bed. 
As soon as I got in bed and closed my eyes the phone rang, I checked my display and nothing appeared because it was only one ring, I waited and in 2 secons it rang again.. it was the yemeni man, a member of the family I was invited by. He asked if I wanted a falcon, I said why whats wrong with it?
He said he's at the hotel and a guy is selling him and he doesn't want him.. I said falcon? He said yes, I thought ok they aren't that big I guess. 
I could think of something later but for now the bird needs help so in about 10 mins I had the box with the bird sitting in my apt foyer.

He opened the box and when I saw the HUGE wild bird I FREAKED OUT!! 
I'm not scared of them, just that it was the middle of the night, and this is a huge wild hawk, not tamed and his flight feathers are not clipped, his beak is very sharp and his feet and nails are huge, I thought No No, I can't keep him even though i was asked to pay 35$ for him (which is alot here!!)

I said ok fine, if he is returned they will sell him to somene else, if he stays I can't keep him because he's wild, and if the man takes him either he'll sell him or kill him. 

We could not take him out of the box though because who knows what he'll do, I have a cat and Kestrel here and so he sai'd he'll take him and put him, i said no, he insisted then I told him i will pay the money, but for him to promise that we'll go out tomorrow to dar al hajar or the mountains where we bought the other kestrel and then we release him. He said ok.

Early in the morning around 7:00 I quickly fed all the animals, cat, kestrel and got dressed then he came over... I asked where was the bird all night, he said in the car in the box, I thought ohh God!! He is so big and in that squished postition who knows how he's doing? Poor thing, but the window was left open AT LEAST or else he may have died!

I took some meat along for release and once we got there, we took the box out of the car, opened it slowly and realized there is a long string attached to his leg. It took awhile to get that off then he just sat there, scared I guess, and we backed off... I approached him again since he didn't do anything and just stayed laying there frozen like pigeons do when they are scared. I tapped at the ground abit and he got up and ran towards the cliff then flew down!! 

Lovely, a really beautiful moment with such a lovely big bird.. then we noticed him down on the rock, after that he flew around in a circle and onto the other mountain on the other side while some crows were also flying around. 

So i gave the guy his 35$ and I said that's enough!! I'm going to be buying all of yemenis captured wildlife and releasing them, I'd love to help but it's a never ending thing in this country.. At least this one will be happy, and if I have the money and the chance to do it again I will without hesitation.. 

My kitten, ***** is all black, tiny, and I'm hoping to release her when she's fit. She seemed dehydrated and tired, her eyes are a bit watery, she has dried poop stuck to her vent and after she ate and pooped for the first time this morning there were TONS of worms inside, like flatish medium sized white things with red dots on them.. EWE! 

I hope my dad can send me some kitten formula and bird vitamins from Dubai .. 

Just wanted to share my ""wild"" experience.. And I hope people stop catching these big birds!!

Amber, My Kestrel is doing well, she screams at anyone new near her, we met her previous owner and he was happy that she's ok, I told him her leg is healing also.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary,

WOW! What an experience that had to be...and quite an adventure!

What a shock that must have been when you opened the box!

I can just picture in my mind the release of the hawk and how wonderful that had to be, and I'm sure it was worth it. Mary, you know the word is out now, and everyone who sells these creatures may be knocking at your door now.

I'm glad you were able to rescue that poor little kitten. I can just imagine what the little one has been thru. If you want to get rid of the worms you can make some chaparell tea, it tastes nasty, and you may have to force it down, but it will clean them out! 20cc's for a pigeon is the dose recommended to me by my rehabber.

Thank you for sharing this adventure. I'm glad Amber is doing well and I'm sure the kitten will respond well under your care.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Treesa!
I don't have any of that tea, but you gave me an idea and I'll see how it goes.. things are so hard to find here, no health stores or anything.

I also hope she doesn't have fleas, just got rid of mine from before. 

Hmmmmmmm.. Sanaa needs a wildlife centre!!

OHHHHHHH YES! I forgot, When I was in Dar al Hajar (the building - it's like a museum of the king of Yemen's castle, it's really lovely) I found little kittens in the kitchens bottom stone carved cupboard, as soon as they saw me they ran out meowing all over me, so funny, everyone was laughing, do I smell like a mommy cat? 

Then When we were outside I saw in a corner a lovely white and gold mother cat feeding her kittens milk, and ohh yes, 2 more hoopoes (one flying, and one on a tree)

I can't wait until my dad sends the digital cam, it should be here any day, I'm going back and getting more pics to show you all. God willing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL Mary...the word is out that you are there to help, and the kittens know it too!

A wildlife centre would be an answer to many prayers. I ask God to bless you to help you, and watch over you as you embark on this venture.

Please do send pics as soon as you can, can't wait to see them.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

sounds scary

btw did you move to Yemen, as your new job is there?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

I'm so glad you were there for the kitten and I'm also glad you bought the falcon and released it. You're really having some weird adventures over there but I hope you come across more animals to help.

I found a this website you might be interested in :http://www.middle-east-online.com/english/uae/?id=15151

And also did the falcon look like this one?:http://www.blueplanetbiomes.org/saker_falcon.htm

Glad to hear that your kestrel is doing well and you are too, Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LondonPigeon, yes it was kinda scary. And I moved to Yemen temporarily or it's perminant if my family and pets can come also (but doesn't seem very likely as we're not Yemenis)

Thanks Brad!! Yes, the weird adventures are just starting... I just washed the cat abit and she is drinking the milk and egg mixture on her own, I can't think of anything else to feed her. Any suggestions cat and kitten people and rehabbers? Keeping in mind that we don't have everything here in Yemen.

Hope to get some pics soon,

Thanks for the sites Brad, they're really interesting. 
And as for that BIG BIRD it was a hawk.. it is brown like a redtail on it's back and wings, it has kinda whitish leg feathers with light brown spots or stripes .. and it's beak has a big yellow thing and is not like a redtail, it's more long and fat, i dont know how to explain it. And the tail is grey and long.
I'm just waiting for someone to bring me a vulture. LOL


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Update on kitty's progress: She's doing well, I don't have a heater here and the weather is pretty good but I bought a hot water bottle and she likes it. 
i discovered that she eats dry cat food, though I'm going to try to get her some soft one. She's small yet she looks like a big cat, I think she's older than her size just that she isn't developed well due to malnourishment

The biggest problem is the worm infestation and the broken tail (I'm sure her tail is broken as it hangs low and i felt the bone, also she was meowing when i touched it) 

This site was helpful, http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_cats_with_broken_tails.html

I see most cats around here have no tails or they are broken.. I wonder why but I hope she will be ok. Because the broken tail and worm infestation caused her to have alot of poop stuck to her.

She's a sweetie and followed me around the room today, she was even playing with my hand (I wear gloves just to be cautious) 

From the site above and the symptoms she's got from the broken tail is some kind of effect on her back legs, she can't use them properly. 

Amber is doing well, screaming at her reflection in the mirror and shredding kleenex as usual!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

Glad to hear that the kitty is doing well now that she's being looked after properly. Amber sounds like a really interesting bird. Soon you'll have your own zoo at the house, lol If you ever get a crow, you HAVE to let me know and take plenty of pictures


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL Brad, tons of big crows here.. 

Sure i'll do that.. crows and vultures coming up next (ohh no, what am I saying!??) : P


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm kinda' wondering if the locals figure out that you'll pay $$$ to release wild raptors, then they might start trapping them just to bring them to you to get money for their release.

Pidgey


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LOOOOOOOOL!! That's so true Pidgey!!!

When I went back the other day and saw Ambers' previous owner my guide told him that we were jut releasing a big hawk, he was like, why would you do that? 

I said he was wild and a cage is no place for him, so I released him .. then he told me how his business is slower now because he sold Amber to me. 

Amber looks totally different now, everyone notices it.. it's like she's had a makeover. 
Its really amazing how animals can look so differnet once they are cared for, it might even just take 24 hours to notice change.

Even ***** is looking great, though her tail is the only thing that hurts me, because she walks funny like she ít hurts, poor thing.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Kitty update: Today I gave her a full bath with shampoo and she's looking really clean and cute, only thing is that I saw the tail and it seems the wound is visible and it's really broken. Poor baby. 

Another thing is that there is this whitish, creamy like pus stuff coming out around her vent area and below it, also on the tail is some sign of infection.

Anyone can recommend something? Should she be on antibiotic? I have amoxycillin 500mg capsules, and I can get another other "human" medication from any pharmacy without perscription. 

Any suggestions? 
She is pooping regularly and there is no more signs of worms, I put black seed ground up in her milk afew days ago and she's been drinking it for 2 days or so. I hope that did something.

She is going regularly in her sand box which i made for her, and filled it with wheat grains (had noting else,. lol) .. today i added some baking soda just to absorb the odor and I'm going to go and get some kind of gravol or sand and a plastic square tray.. when my driver comes back from his visit home.

For now, I am able to go out and buy the meds if she needs any from the local pharmacy and cream or anything.. I was careful to hold her when I bathed her today because her tail seems in pain. 

Also she had some kind of bug i saw on the towel, it was like a pigeon lous (long and brown like a splinter, just that it's back area, abdomen was abit fatter and he kinda jumped high, weird, i just freaked!!) What kind of thing is this, TICK?? he was trying to borrow into the towel after her bath and almost scared me to death (I get creeped out by bugs, even small ones *blush*)

P.s she also has these clusters of green little balls, sort of pointy on each side (looks like a plant seed or something) and it's stuck to one side of her back and another one on her cheek under her ear sort of, and it's so stuck it won't come off.. it's bright green like grass colour, and they are all kinda stuck together like a little plant growing, but I could not remove it even with water.. I was thiking of cutting the fur but it was kinda stuck hard to the skin too. Should I be worried?!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mary,

What kind of milk are you giving the kitten? Could that be causing problems in her digestion....just a thought


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Treesa, I gave her some evaporated milk (a tiny bit, unsweetened) and some powdered milk with water '(it's already mixed and the only kind of milk available here) and egg yolk in it, thats the emergency formula I found online.. and I added some black seed powder in it.

This is only the first day, then now she eats dry cat food soaked in water (Whiskas) and minced mackrel fish in the can (which she loves) and water.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mary, you are doing a wonderful job, positively impacting many lives there. The little green balls you mentioned may be some type of weed seed. Do you have a fine toothed comb you could use to tease them out of her fur? If you have some cream rinse, a bit of that might help them slide loose. (Of course, you'd need to completely rinse out the residue.)

That link you posted on broken tails is very informative. Sure hope the kitten's infection can be resolved!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Good idea Terri!! Thanks.

I had another look this morning and it seems it is a seed sort of thing, from a plant. I was just writting my shopping list so I'll add a comb to brush her fur abit also. 

She's so cute and she follows me everywhere, since I wear black socks she thinks my feet are her siblings. 
Her tummy swelling has gone down and she looks and feels very normal now, it's amazing the transformation these animals make. 
When my driver comes back I hope he'll notice the change also since he was with me the day I picked her up (most yemenis hate cats actually, they don't keep dogs either) 
As I remember in Iraq where I lived when I was younger people never liked cats either, and I read that in the gulf it's the same, though slowly changing with the vet clinics and pet products popping up. 
But in north africa, for centuries the cat has been treasured, people in Egypt feed the stray cats often and let them roam their homes, as in Morocco.. 

As for Iran, Pakistan and Afghanistan and that side of the middle east, it's the same as the majority, they don't keep cats or care for them except rarely... though individuals from all those places mentioned living in the west have changed their attitute towards these animals and they commonly keep them at home.

Education is the key and first step - because according to Islam practiced in all these countires, the cat is considered very clean and this is mentioned in several texts. The people just need to get used to that idea.


----------

